# CRS freaking out/finally breeding?!



## NeilW (28 Jan 2010)

In the last 10 minutes all my CRS started to chase each other round the tank.  One of the big females retreated to a corner and started to moult (I've never seen any of my shrimp moult in front of me) and then got 'jumped' by 2 other shrimp and they just ended up rolling around in a ball of 3 shrimp  .  Really bizzarre, couldn't grab my camera in time which was a shame.  They've all calmed down now though but still active.  Has anyone else experienced this behaviour?  Are they just getting frisky?!  

Don't know what triggered it.  I've added nothing to the tank in a while and the stats are testing fine.  The only time I've had my shrimp breed was months back in my old tank and my housemates said they were going crazy then and thats when the eggs started to appear.


----------



## Nick16 (28 Jan 2010)

have you had them successfully breed before?


----------



## NeilW (28 Jan 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> have you had them successfully breed before?



I had them breed once in my old tank.  3 out of my 7 shrimp are from that tank, one of those 3 is the sole surviving baby from that one off breeding!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jan 2010)

Its a full moon out there


----------



## NeilW (28 Jan 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Its a full moon out there



I read somewhere about the full moon but didn't know if there was any truth in it?  Very strange indeed!


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jan 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> I read somewhere about the full moon but didn't know if there was any truth in it?  Very strange indeed!


During full moons I notice in my shrimp only tank that the shrimp start "flying" all over the place, rather than just roam about on the substrate and plants. Its an amazing site when you have a tank full of shrimp. Doesn't happen at every full moon though.


----------



## NeilW (29 Jan 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> During full moons I notice in my shrimp only tank that the shrimp start "flying" all over the place, rather than just roam about on the substrate and plants. Its an amazing site when you have a tank full of shrimp. Doesn't happen at every full moon though.


Interesting to know, I'll keep my eye out in future.  I'm guessing you didn't notice them breeding more as you had cherries that breed like rabbits anyway!?


----------



## NeilW (29 Jan 2010)

Good news! Turns out they were mating, looked in the tank this morning and the female I was on about is full of eggs.  Awesome.  Thought how its quite cool being able to live with animals that closely that you get to see things like that; it's like BBC's 'Life' in your house!


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jan 2010)

Tanks is also too heavy planted and the Crystal like to hide a lot, and by the time I got home last night the lights here already off in the shrimp tank.


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Jan 2010)

"If this tanks a rockin..."


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jan 2010)

Hi all 





> One of the big females retreated to a corner and started to moult (I've never seen any of my shrimp moult in front of me) and then got 'jumped' by 2 other shrimp and they just ended up rolling around in a ball of 3 shrimp


that  is the important bit, she can only be fertilised just after she has moulted and before her shell has hardened. Not sure about the moon with freshwater shrimps, but it is certainly true of marine animals that the highest spring tides are always on the full and new moons, and a lot of animals do have synchronised breeding with the moon/tides.

Apparently male Crabs guard a female until she is ready to mate, often over quite long time periods, but apparently with most shrimps it is a first come, first served free for all "g*ng bang". I've also been told that the shrimps that spend all their time swimming around are the males, and that they are searching for a reproductive female and the ones that spend their time constantly grazing are the females. Certainly seems to be true with Red Cherry Shrimps, I've been watching mine, it is always the pale male ones swimming around and the dark red female ones sitting in front of the TV stuffing themselves with chocolates, (or something like that). 

cheers Darrel


----------



## NeilW (29 Jan 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is pretty much how it happened.  Chuffed now though to have babies on the way for the first time in months


----------

